# Thoughts on NEW



## EonTrinity (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello all,

If you are a NEW fan or a WOIN fan, please check out the following link and throw some thoughts out there as to why you like WOIN and why the system works for you.

https://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?816661-Thoughts-on-N-E-W-RPG

Don't mean to redirect to another site, but it is for a good cause in this cause.

ET


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2017)

Blimey. Tough crowd.  

It’s not for everyone. I’m very happy that it has some great fans..


----------



## DM Howard (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll lend my voice to that thread after work.  WOIN deserves much more recognition than it seems to have gotten.  Easily my favorite system, even beyond AD&D and Traveller.


----------



## EonTrinity (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't worry about it man.  Think of it this way...  There are now gamers out there who like your game, and those that don't.  And it is generating discussion and will likely lead to praise and to rants.  If anything, that fact means that made it in the RPG world more than anything else.  Gamers love to love, and love to hate!  it is a rite of passage!

It is a great game and it definitely has fans.  You should be proud of what you built! 

So get back to work on NOW, and as soon as it is complete get out there are secure the rights to Babylon 5!    (Just kidding... unless you are actually going to do it!)

ET


----------



## DM Howard (Oct 6, 2017)

Made a short reply on the thread under "Millennial Grognard" hopefully that pushes some people to take the leap!


----------

